# Around what age do doves mature?



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ha, as usual, joke's on me (and poor Ivan!). The dove I got for him actually peeped at me today. *sigh* so she's got some growing up to do before she can be a wife for Ivan. She doesn't have a black ring on her neck or even a start of one showing, but is almost Ivan's size. I haven't had a baby dove since Ivan was born, and that was almost four years ago, but I seem to remember that his ring started showing around when he was weaned....I could be wrong. She was in with other doves at the feed store who were obviously adults but had no rings on their necks, but they were tangerine/pied/etc. SO. Big question is....when do doves mature, more or less? And when do they lose the peeping? She eats on her own just fine and doesn't have that small/under-developed/very young look that baby pigeons have, but it's hard to tell. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine peeped occasionally until they were 3 months old. They even practiced the bow-coo but with squeaks, which is hilarious. Some colors don't have the ring, but maybe you could contact the feed store's supplier.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought I saw a hint of black on her neck today, but I'll have to wait and get a closer peek. She does NOT like me coming too close to her.  Hopefully she will be interested in Ivan in another month or so, that would be nice. He's being awfully patient.


----------

